# ok "Sheeple" Dec 26 UPDATE,PIC



## justusnak (Nov 10, 2009)

I got a call from a woman this morning....she has 2 Kahtadin Ewes....3 yrs old...and preggers. She does not want them, and since she knows I do rescue, I told her to bring them over. 
So....she brings them over, in a back of a minivan...with collars...on leashes. :/ This is how these sheep have been living the last few months.....tied up to a tree.  So, anyways....I have Shetland Sheep, and mine are just starting to breed. So, I am not expecting babies any time soon...however....one of the Ewes she brought over....is bagged out, pretty good. The bag is not tight...but pretty good sized. She said she has had them for 2 or 3 months...and was told they were bred when she got them. I have them resting together in a stall right now...she brought them after dark, and I didint want them exposed to the LGD right away. They have never been with a dog. So, signs that they will be lambing soon? Bagged...no hollowing at the tail yet, and when I put hay in for them, the attacked it right away. Help!


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 10, 2009)

Good for ewe to take in those mama sheeples!  I wish you were closer to me, I would help.  Lemme look in my Storey's guide to Raising Sheep.  I doubt there will be much useful info as it just touches the surface and all.

BRB!


----------



## justusnak (Nov 10, 2009)

BBH, thanks so much! I am really nervous...for one I have no idea when they are due, and I have no idea the nutrition they had...or lacked! I know they seemed pretty hungry. :/


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 10, 2009)

Well my book was of no use, sorry.  I do have a section on what to feed them while they are preggers...but I am sure you already know about all that.

I have sheep, but never had a pregnant one so I am of no help.  Sorry.

I'm sure they will be fine now that they are in your care.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 10, 2009)

Are they like goats, in that the ligaments near the tail head soften so much that they seem to disappear within 12 hours of delivery?  If so, start feeling along those spines near the tail, and know what they feel like.  On a goat, it is like two pencils running diagonally out from the spine near the tail.  

But what do I know.....I'm still trying to figure out my goats!


----------



## justusnak (Nov 10, 2009)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Well my book was of no use, sorry.  I do have a section on what to feed them while they are preggers...but I am sure you already know about all that.
> 
> I have sheep, but never had a pregnant one so I am of no help.  Sorry.
> 
> I'm sure they will be fine now that they are in your care.


Feed them?? Different than normal??


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 10, 2009)

Just, I would leave them in your lambing jug for now and it is recommended by most folks to flush~feed extra protein/nutrition~at lambing.  

Do they appear to be normally fleshed out?  In reasonably good health?  If so, I would just feed hay for now and supplemental feed after lambing to help replace nutrients lost in the labor and the subsequent nursing of lambs.  

If they were mine, I'd throw some UP ACV in their gullets for good measure!


----------



## justusnak (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks BEe, I was thinking the ACV might be a good thing as well. I am going tomorrow tho, to the vet, to get some Panacure to worm them. Its the only safe wormer while they are preggers..and she said she had no idea when they were wormed last. I just dont want to lose them to parasites after lambing....( whenever that might be) LOLThey are so pretty...one is all white, the other is white with brown spots, but a black face. I will try to get pics tomorrow!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 11, 2009)

My sis asked me last night when was the last time I wormed my sheep, as she finally broke down and bought the ivermectin (big bucks) and will be worming her sheep every month.  She has mixed wooly breeds.  

I had to admit that I've never "wormed" them in a traditional manner since I have had them.  They were wormed by the breeder at 4 months and they are now 10  mo. old.  

I have used the Shaklees soap a couple of times and will soon start giving them UP/ACV with liquid garlic and a little Shaklees thrown in for a winter pick me up~not that they appear to need it but I just want to try it!   

They are going into the winter and breeding season nice and roly-poly on fall fescue.


----------



## justusnak (Nov 11, 2009)

I was able to get a dear frined and her hubby to come out this morning and truim thier poor hooves. Oh, they were so bad! The white ewe will need several trimmings to get them back into shape. They were curling up! 
Here are the girls...no names yet...but sweet as butter!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 13, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> I was able to get a dear frined and her hubby to come out this morning and truim thier poor hooves. Oh, they were so bad! The white ewe will need several trimmings to get them back into shape. They were curling up!
> Here are the girls...no names yet...but sweet as butter!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/22_new_sheep.jpg


They don't look too terribly pregnant to me.  :/  But signs of lambing are:  hollowed out tummy as the lambs drop to get ready to be born (the white one looks a little hollowed, but her stomach doesn't look too distended), they generally stop eating because they're getting ready to lamb, "nesting" behavior like pawing at their bedding, etc.  Their udders will also engorge just before lambing.  


Can you get pictures of their bags?


----------



## justusnak (Nov 13, 2009)

I was able to get a back shot of thier bags....
This is the white one....





This one paws the ground if anyone comes near her....except me.

This is the black/white one. She is a bit more timid around the others....




She has finally ventured from the barn, but just for a second or so. Then runs back to the white one side. They stick together, close!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 17, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> I was able to get a back shot of thier bags....
> This is the white one....
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/22_sheepudderwht.jpg
> This one paws the ground if anyone comes near her....except me.
> ...


How much have their bags developed since you got them?  They don't look remotely full at all to me.  Honestly, it looks like those ewes gave birth last year and that's just their empty udder.  If their udders have grown since you've had them, I think they're still a good ways off.  Like a month or more.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 20, 2009)

20 Dec 09
Latest update on the Ewes. I dont think the white one is preggers. She is not developeing at all like Autumn. Now Autumn, on the other hand...has HUGH udders....larger than 2 grapefruits. Her rump area, on either side of her tail is sunk in...and on the top, in front of her hip bones. The vet said definately a winter baby....but I am thinking a Christmas baby. I was just out there, and her ummmm, female part..is very pink...a bit larger than normal...and the muscles on either side of her tail look to be contracting. I put her in a stall with hay and water...and she is eating hay. So, probably not today...or maybe not tomorrow...but I am guessing soon. Pearl hates being seperated from her. They have been by each others side since I got them. More the reason to get them seperated before birthing.I am going tomorrow to get iodine for the umbilicle cord...and will take out my batch of old towels..and blankets. I wish I had electric in there, its sooo cold...and I worry about her lambing in this cold. All I can do is hope for the best!


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 20, 2009)

A Christmas lamb, how fitting.   I'm thinking "Away in a Manger"...alright I'm getting a little sappy this season. 

Congradulations Just!!


----------



## justusnak (Dec 20, 2009)

I can just see me out there watching the delivery of MY Christmas present!  Now I wil have to come up with some Christmas names...for a girl, Holly would be fitting...but for a little ram? Joseph?  Guess I better not count my chickens before they are hatched..or..eeerrr.lambs before they are born! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well for you. It is very exciting when they birth. Good luck.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 20, 2009)

This will be the first birth on our little farm, since we bought it in 05. Well, other than poultry. I am so excited..and nervous at the same time. I was not ready for winter babies! These are rescues I took in just over a month ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't that the way it always goes. I seem to end up jumping in with both feet myself. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, Its Dec 26th, and Autumn has yet to deliver. I would have sworn she would have gone by now...her tail area is hollow...her hip area is sunken in...her milk bags are engorged to the size of 2 grapefruits...and semi firm. She has been hollowed and sunken in for almost a week now...but she eats, and eats, and eats...no babies yet! 
Here is a new pic, altho its not the best, you can see how she is sunken in by her hips...and just how miserable she looks! Poor gal...I hope for her sake, its soon. Well...and for my sanity! LOL


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a girl here who is due also.  I don;t know the date, since I got her at an auction.  she is huge, and her udder is filling up.  I have serious questions, too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 26, 2009)

I feel for you, Just!    Blossom did this very thing....even had mucus streaming from her vulva a couple of days, so I was thinking "There goes the mucus plug...", but no...nada....

It is very nerve wracking to wait, isn't it?  That Autumn sure is a long-bodied ewe!  And very pretty...can't wait to see the lambs!


----------



## justusnak (Dec 26, 2009)

I cant waite to see them as well! I was told the Ram was an Auburn/bronze color. Man oh man....if he was...these might be some beautifull babies!! How wil I ever put one in the freezer....if they are beautifull!?? LOL
Miss....I wish you luck as well....my nerves are just about shot! LOL


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> her milk bags are engorged to the size of 2 grapefruits...and semi firm.


Her udder should be WAY bigger than this, so keep watching it.    Most of my ewes' udders have been the size of a half-basketball almost.  Seems like when you think "They're huge!" they keep getting bigger and bigger!

Sometimes ewes bag up steadily before they lamb, and some wait until just before lambing to completely bag up, so keep an eye on that udder!


----------



## justusnak (Dec 28, 2009)

aggieterpkatie  Thanks for that info. When I rescued the 2 Ewes...around the 10th of November...I was told they had been "exposed" to thier ram...and "should" be preggers. Autumn...the multicolored one...I am for sure she is preggers. Pearl..the white one...is bigger in the tummy...but has no milk. So, I guess she could be preggers too? Her milk bag is so small...but WOW is she getting big in the tummy!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie  Thanks for that info. When I rescued the 2 Ewes...around the 10th of November...I was told they had been "exposed" to thier ram...and "should" be preggers. Autumn...the multicolored one...I am for sure she is preggers. Pearl..the white one...is bigger in the tummy...but has no milk. So, I guess she could be preggers too? Her milk bag is so small...but WOW is she getting big in the tummy!


It's kind-of hard to tell unless you just wait and see.   Just keep an eye on that udder!  Most times udders start filling up around a month to three weeks before lambing.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 28, 2009)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> justusnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks aggie. I tell ya what. This is driving me nutts! Not knowing when they were bred...so not knowing a due date.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I have a southdown ewe that was supposed to be bred when I got her.  She was WAY past due for a shearing when I got her, and her hind end wool was so matted and gross I wondered if the ram would be able to complete the job, if you know what I mean.  

I borrowed my friend's sheep preg checker, and my Romney is definitely preggo, but I couldn't find a signal for my Southdown.   Either she's not far enough along (which could be possible if she wasn't bred until right before I got her) or she's not preggo.  It's driving me crazy! I'll preg check her again in a few weeks.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 28, 2009)

I borrowed my friend's sheep preg checker,

They have some way to tell....other than calling in a vet!?? Ohhh, fill me in! I need to know!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> I borrowed my friend's sheep preg checker,
> 
> They have some way to tell....other than calling in a vet!?? Ohhh, fill me in! I need to know!


Yes, I used this Draminski preg checker !  Kinda pricey though....  I'd get one if I had more sheep.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, now that is great!! Can be used on dogs and pigs as well. Hmmmm. It IS a little pricey...but I can see where it would be worth it....for big time breeders. I guess for me...I will have to play the "hit and miss game"


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 29, 2009)

If these were my ewes, I would begin to feed them some grain right away.  Some ewes that are carrying multiple births develop what is called "pregnancy disease".  These ewes get very weak and usually die just before lambing.  The reason for this is that their digestive system is so cramped with the extra space that the lambs are taking up (and the extra energy the lambs are sapping from the ewe), that they cannot eat enough hay to keep up their strength.  By feeding high energy grain, you will allow them to keep up their energy intake, even with their diminished digestive space.  High energy is more important to prevent this than a high protein content, so corn is the preferred grain.  2 - 3 lbs per head per day is usually sufficient.


----------



## justusnak (Dec 29, 2009)

jhm.....I feed them grain every day. For the 6 sheep..they get 2 1/2 3 pound coffee cans full every morning.  They get all stock...it has corn and other grains.....and mollasses. They are of good weight.... i think.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's great.  Pregnancy disease is very demoralizing.  When my children had a small flock of registered Columbia sheep, we had a couple of our best ewes die from it.  We found out about it from an old guy who had raised sheep for many years.  He sorted out the ewes that looked the biggest, and gave them grain to prevent them from getting it.  Worked for him, and also for us.  Good luck with your new sheep flock.  You might be surprised how fast you wind up with a sizeable flock of sheep.


----------

